# Oracle plant umfassenden Patchday – auch für Java



## Newsfeed (10 Oktober 2010)

Ab dem 12. Oktober 2010 will der Software-Konzern umfassende Patches für kritische Lücken in "Hunderten von Oracle-Produkten" bereitstellen. Am gleichen Tag soll außerdem ein Critical Patch Update für Java veröffentlicht werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

